# Eye contact



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just picked up lunch, normally I try to avoid eye contact with everyone, get to A, pick up package, get to B. But today, did a scan... locked eyes. Her eyes found me. Stunning, big, beautiful brown eyes, and surprisingly, she didn't break away. I had to, as it was getting awkward! No, it's not going to happen. Not now.

Made me curious though; just how much is eye contact a give away in your experience?

My current thoughts are quite vain at the moment, and I am looking to be corrected.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Just picked up lunch, normally I try to avoid eye contact with everyone, get to A, pick up package, get to B. But today, did a scan... locked eyes. Her eyes found me. Stunning, big, beautiful brown eyes, and surprisingly, she didn't break away. I had to, as it was getting awkward! No, it's not going to happen. Not now.
> 
> Made me curious though; just how much is eye contact a give away in your experience?
> 
> My current thoughts are quite vain at the moment, and I am looking to be corrected.


If a woman locks eyes with you for any perceivable amount of time, then she is most likely interested. Unless of course you're involved in conversation, or something like that, during said eye-lock. I would presume that said eye-lock occurred when you two were not interacting in any other way.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Eye contact might mean interest or simply a good confidence level.

I have had women who were very interested but had trouble making eye contact.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe you had a boogie hanging!


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Besides eye contact were they smiling? 

I might look at a guy and hold eye contact because I am deep in thought, he looks like an ex, he looks like someone I used to know, he looks like my dad, he looks like a friend and I'm scared he actually is and I am not saying hi, he has a piece of veg stuck in between his teeth, he looks one-in-a-mil weird, so yeah many reasons why I might be locking eye contact with a guy. 

Whether I'm smiling to go with it is a different question.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Just picked up lunch, normally I try to avoid eye contact with everyone, get to A, pick up package, get to B. But today, did a scan... locked eyes. Her eyes found me. Stunning, big, beautiful brown eyes, and surprisingly, she didn't break away. I had to, as it was getting awkward! No, it's not going to happen. Not now.
> 
> Made me curious though; just how much is eye contact a give away in your experience?
> 
> My current thoughts are quite vain at the moment, and I am looking to be corrected.


Brother when this happens, don't refuse nature. Give us updates, I want to live vicariously.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

If eye contact is made stick your tongue out if she smiles your in!

Or yawn if she yawns back shes tired.

Casually look away and quickly look back and mouth the words got ya! 

Cha cha cha I got a milion of them!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just to be clear is this a woman we are talking about.
Or a Labrador? 🤔


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It is a start...
Down that long winding road..

The road that has hills, valleys, down slopes.

Look for those racing tight curves [in the road?].

And then the pot holes arrive.
And then both of you crossing the painted center line, crashing headlong into each other.

Another car wreck, train wreck.

Agh!..

Why can't they all dress like nuns?

God gave too much power to women.
Little to none to men.

That excuse works for me..


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> Eye contact might mean interest or simply a good confidence level.
> I have had women who were very interested but had trouble making eye contact.





pragmaticGoddess said:


> Besides eye contact were they smiling?
> 
> I might look at a guy and hold eye contact because I am deep in thought, he looks like an ex, he looks like someone I used to know, he looks like my dad, he looks like a friend and I'm scared he actually is and I am not saying hi, he has a piece of veg stuck in between his teeth, he looks one-in-a-mil weird, so yeah many reasons why I might be locking eye contact with a guy.
> 
> Whether I'm smiling to go with it is a different question.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking, maybe she saw me staring and just stared back but meant nothing. Kinda went like this: I scanned, curious, and saw her, stared for ~3 seconds. She was with her friends, she saw me staring, looked back, stared for another ~5 seconds, and I broke away. Was only a slight smile she gave me, lips parted, pleasant, but maybe looked more like curiousity? Corner of my eye, friends looked too after I broke the gaze, but as I no longer had eyes on her or them, so could be imagining it! Maybe they were thinking "weirdo!" Was abit awkward. Maybe she saw me staring and was just playing too. Or maybe she thought I looked like someone she knew.

Curious what impression I gave too, with MY eye contact.



Fozzy said:


> Brother when this happens, don't refuse nature. Give us updates, I want to live vicariously.


Heh well, I'll be at the same place tomorrow, and maybe next week, but might never see her again lol. Besides, I didn't have a line ready to approach her in front of her friends and break the ice. When a woman's not alone it gets a little tricky.



chillymorn69 said:


> If eye contact is made stick your tongue out if she smiles your in!
> 
> Or yawn if she yawns back shes tired.
> 
> ...





chillymorn69 said:


> Maybe you had a boogie hanging!


Lol, well, admittedly, I kinda froze, surprised she didn't break eye contact, I just looked away and pretended what we did never happened.



Andy1001 said:


> Just to be clear is this a woman we are talking about.
> Or a Labrador? ��


Could be a labrador in a woman's disguise, never know!



SunCMars said:


> It is a start...
> Down that long winding road..
> 
> The road that has hills, valleys, down slopes.
> ...


Heh, could just a one-off encounter. Regardless it's made me curious how much the body language of the eyes give away and if my theories are accurate.


----------



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

The eyes are the window to the soul. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> Yeah that's what I'm thinking, maybe she saw me staring and just stared back but meant nothing. Kinda went like this: I scanned, curious, and saw her, stared for ~3 seconds. She was with her friends, she saw me staring, looked back, stared for another ~5 seconds, and I broke away. Was only a slight smile she gave me, lips parted, pleasant, but maybe looked more like curiousity? Corner of my eye, friends looked too after I broke the gaze, but as I no longer had eyes on her or them, so could be imagining it! Maybe they were thinking "weirdo!" Was abit awkward. Maybe she saw me staring and was just playing too. Or maybe she thought I looked like someone she knew.
> 
> Nope, it's a dead give away that she was attracted to you. Her friends must have noticed her staring and wanted to know what she was looking at.
> 
> ...


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

I can pretty accurately guage a person's comfort level with intimacy by whether they are able to make and keep eye contact for longer periods of time. I find this is true with platonic male and female friends and also male romantic interests. Note intimacy can be in a sexual context, but not necessarily.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Bananapeel

You sure about it being a dead giveaway? lol
Seems vain to even believe it 

Perhaps 60% chance she was attracted? Leaving the 40% for other possibilities, even I'm just telling myself the other 40%... you know, vanity and all >.<!

I was tempted to approach her regardless, began formulating lines. Cut that out after 3-5 seconds of thought. But now you are making me regret it!



Bananapeel said:


> Here's what I would have done. Walked up and said "I couldn't help noticing how *you stood out among all the women in the room* and had to come meet you. What's your name?" Trust me, her friends would have been impressed that you had the confidence to approach and you would have scored her number. Women love men that are unapologetic for finding them attractive and willing to approach.


:rofl: In front of all her friends?! lol

Well then again, that's probably better than what I was thinking of, was going to use my very stupid old line mistaking her for someone else lol

Like ->
Me: "Hi"
Her: "Hi!"
Me: "Do I know you from somewhere?"
Her: "Nope, never seen you before"
Me: "I'm -"

Not so sure if I'm as confident as you that I can pull your line off haha



WildMustang said:


> I can pretty accurately guage a person's comfort level with intimacy by whether they are able to make and keep eye contact for longer periods of time. I find this is true with platonic male and female friends and also male romantic interests. Note intimacy can be in a sexual context, but not necessarily.


Really?

So... longer eye contact = more intimacy? Are you 100% on that?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyway not so sure if I'm going to pursue this or if I even get another chance. But 'tis a curious thing... so much is said with just the eyes, and I want to be intimate with the knowledge of what it means.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

RandomDude said:


> You sure about it being a dead giveaway? lol
> Seems vain to even believe it
> 
> RD - I'm 100% sure. And look, wouldn't you rather go through life thinking that women are looking at you because they are attracted to you than they are staring because something is wrong with you?
> ...


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

So... longer eye contact = more intimacy? Are you 100% on that?

I'm not 100% sure about much of anything in life except for death and taxes, but yeah...

if our relationship is more than just an acquaintance level and we have earned mutual trust at a deeper level of engaging (could be platonic friendship or could be romantic) and the other person is not comfortable holding eye contact (could be during sexual contact or just talking), I find they are not as comfortable with the same level of intimacy as I am. 

I find it to be a pretty accurate guage.

It doesn't make them evil...it just clues me into their comfort level with intimacy. 

Again, this is also true for non romantic relationships.

Some people just are not comfortable with the whole "In-to-me-I-see."

They don't want to be "seen" and they don't want to "see."


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bananapeel said:


> RD - I'm 100% sure. And look, wouldn't you rather go through life thinking that women are looking at you because they are attracted to you than they are staring because something is wrong with you?
> 
> You waited too long. Next time, act before you talk yourself out of it.
> 
> ...


Hahaha and when I thought I had game hell you're like on a whole 'nother level lol

Thanks for the tip, though even if I get a chance again not sure if I'm going to act on this one. I have alot on my mind. I was just curious today and decided to look random people in the eye for once instead of ignoring them getting from A to B.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WildMustang said:


> So... longer eye contact = more intimacy? Are you 100% on that?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure about much of anything in life except for death and taxes, but yeah...
> 
> ...


Guess eyes are a dead giveaway after all... time to invest in sunnies.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Guess eyes are a dead giveaway after all... time to invest in sunnies.


Is this your way of saying you aren't comfortable with intimacy?

Or are you saying you aren't comfortable with others being able to guage your comfort level with intimacy?

Why the need for sunglasses?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

WildMustang said:


> Is this your way of saying you aren't comfortable with intimacy?
> 
> Or are you saying you aren't comfortable with others being able to guage your comfort level with intimacy?
> 
> Why the need for sunglasses?


Lol well if you can read so much with just the eyes, best defense is... sunglasses! 

Guess I'm shying away for the time being, 'tis just a curious thing today


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Lol well if you can read so much with just the eyes, best defense is... sunglasses!
> 
> Guess I'm shying away for the time being, 'tis just a curious thing today


Yeah...you probably need some good dark glasses.

Entire conversations can be had with intense eye gazing alone without ever speaking a word.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Hahaha and when I thought I had game hell you're like on a whole 'nother level lol
> 
> Thanks for the tip, though even if I get a chance again not sure if I'm going to act on this one. I have alot on my mind. I was just curious today and decided to look random people in the eye for once instead of ignoring them getting from A to B.


Buddy if you had approached this woman and said hello what is the worst thing could have happened.
1.She ignores you.Big ****in deal.
2 She says hello then says she’s with her friends.Big ****in deal.
3.Her and her friends laugh at you.Big ****in deal.
4.She says hello back,asks you to join her and her friends,you get her number and arrange to meet her again.

If I recall correctly you are Australian,it’s not like Aussie men to be so shy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> Buddy if you had approached this woman and said hello what is the worst thing could have happened.
> 1.She ignores you.Big ****in deal.
> 2 She says hello then says she’s with her friends.Big ****in deal.
> 3.Her and her friends laugh at you.Big ****in deal.
> ...


Laying low, if you read my other threads, I'm still sorting things out.

I'm not ready. I was just bored and curious. I'll get my new FWB later, not ready to deal with that right now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ah fk it... I hunger...

Fine, if I ever see her again I'm going in for the kill. Or the next one I lay eyes on and doesn't break contact. Time to get back in the game. It's been around six months now.


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Well, whatever this eye contact might signify it is a lovely feeling to know that perhaps someone might in interested in you. I'm married and I don't flirt but other dudes, but I remember when it was nice to be able to give someone else a smile and lock eyes and letting them figure it out.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Sometimes all that meets the eye is not so....

https://www.facebook.com/tastethelemon/videos/383239548797087/


----------

